
Show HN: Helping people choosing the right career - whatforwork
http://whatforwork.com
======
ac4tw
I like this idea.

After reading the comments here and visiting your site, I decided to see if
there was specialty information on developing software for silicon (i.e.
FPGAs) as that is very different than software development at Facebook or
Google--yet all might fall under the description Software Developer. I'm
thinking some way to differentiate that so that people can figure out if they
want to make horizontal moves or what a horizontal move might be like would be
useful--especially when you get more reviews.

Another question I have is about the incentive for people to provide job
descriptions--are you thinking karma or some other benefit?

This idea has a lot of really interesting crossover--for instance just
confining it to the developer space, not only is it interesting to contrast
being a developer at say NPM, Mozilla, Facebook, Google, Maxim, Xilinx and
Qualcomm, but to also see those development environments and tools (i.e.
Twitch style) is interesting. I know there was someone who was doing that and
I followed it briefly a few years ago.

~~~
whatforwork
Lots of really good feedback here. Thank you.

In order to ensure quality and qualified job descriptions, i've had to hire
the submissions. Unfortunately, philanthropic motivations have not as of yet
been sufficient.

That being said, if you want to make a submission for silicon i'd love to see
it.

------
thorwasdfasdf
I think this is a great idea. I've always felt that primary and secondary
education should be teaching people about the work world. There's just so many
specializations out there that people aren't familiar with. And it's sad to
see people have to go through 6 years of school before finding out that they
didn't want to go into that field.

Anyways, I created a site that's slightly related. It helps people find out
what programming skills are in highest demand in their city:
[https://skilldime.com](https://skilldime.com)

Let me know if you want to partner up, maybe some kind of blog post or link
exchange or something. I think either one of our audiences would appreciate
knowing about the other.

~~~
whatforwork
Email me at info@whatforwork.com and we can see if there's some sort of
collaboration that makes sense.

------
whatforwork
Problem: Many people are in careers they hate.

Theory: Most people get into a career thinking its something its not.

Solution: Create a library of job descriptions written by people in those jobs
in order to provide real world insight into various roles.

Would love to get your feedback on the idea, UI/UX, and anything else you'd
like to share.

Jeremy

~~~
CSSer
"teamwork" and "can work remotely" are flipped in the similarity graph of the
job explorer: [https://whatforwork.com/job-
explorer/](https://whatforwork.com/job-explorer/) That is, "teamwork" returns
results for "can work remotely" and vice-versa.

~~~
whatforwork
What a good catch. Thank you!

------
alexgotoi
I like this project. Working in HR for a while, I saw some people hating their
jobs. Some of them were hanging in there because they did not know how it's
like to make a lateral move to other job or to a similar job in other company.
I feel that linking the job description to companies would be something really
interesting. I do not feel that this will turn into Glassdoor, even if I
assume that will attract some hate from ex-employees and some subjective job
descriptions.

~~~
whatforwork
I've considered the possibility of connecting this to indeed or monster, but
at this point im trying to focus on education not placement. That being said,
i'm open to this leading me to the appropriate market. I just want to make
sure I help kids choose careers as that's a large part of how my idea came to
be in the first place(personal experience).

Glassdoor is a common comparison because they have user submitted reviews, but
those reviews are of what its like to work for a given company. As contrast,
my site is what its like to do a given job.

Thank you!

------
sciencewolf
Interesting idea! How did you source these job descriptions?

~~~
whatforwork
I gathered each one individually myself. I’ve got a link on my site for people
to submit their job descriptions and it brings them to a survey. I was able to
evaluate submitters experience before I directed them to the link. It’s been a
very tiresome process. But, some code really helped to integrate the job
descriptions into the site so that they were searchable.

